# Audio set up for under $400?



## Paladone (Dec 16, 2013)

Hey guys, 

So I have been looking at gettin a new pair of headphones, with and amp if necessary I have seen hundreds of pairs of headphones which are supposed to be good, but I just cannot tell based on all the reviews I have read; there appears to be a large amount of bias. I was looking at spending under 400, which can include an amp if necessary.

The main issue that I have been having is finding a good pair of headphones which has gotten consistent reviews. I am also not sure which headphones require amps and then whether amps differ in performance.

I would really appreciate it if any one could recommend an audio setup which they can either vouch for or know is good.

Thanks


----------



## ste2425 (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm afraid I'm a but out of the loop with headphones. All my audio gear is twice the age I am. Currently use a turntable from the 50's  But what do you intend to use them for? Gaming? Music? Out and about on the street? Built in mic? Might help other in the know tailor there suggestions to your requirements.


----------



## Paladone (Dec 16, 2013)

ste2425 said:


> I'm afraid I'm a but out of the loop with headphones. All my audio gear is twice the age I am. Currently use a turntable from the 50's  But what do you intend to use them for? Gaming? Music? Out and about on the street? Built in mic? Might help other in the know tailor there suggestions to your requirements.



Well preferable headphones with a built in amp as I intend to use them a lot on the go? I don't mind wireless, in fact I prefer wired. I would Also use the for listening to music quite a lot.


----------



## Zakin (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm not sure of any headphones, at least higher tier ones with built in amps. Except possibly some gaming headsets but I find most of those aren't worth their exorbitant price tags. I can likely make a good handful of recommendations to you, I currently run HD650 and HE-400s, have tried others as well. Do you find yourself leaned to any genres specifically?


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 17, 2013)

what kind of music do you listen to?


----------



## Paladone (Dec 18, 2013)

I typically listen to dub step or chill step, I also listen to rock and pop. I have been looking around a lot and was thinking about the beyerdynamic t90 paired with the FiiO E17 amp.

This setup is a bit more expensive but I have heard good things about the t90s. The FiiO E17s apparently do quite a good job driving them, however, I hear people talking about running them with 500, 600, even $1000+ amps.

I guess my main question now is whether or not such powerful amps are really necessary and if the E17 will suffice?


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 18, 2013)

Problem with E17 is that its neither cheap or brilliantly good. You might end up upgrading again pretty soon.


----------



## Zakin (Dec 18, 2013)

The T90s are definitely a hug step up from your normal mid-fi area, they are very much borderline on high-fi equipment. The E17 I'm sure could drive them but there would potentially be better alternatives that I could look into for you. I will say the T90s are a good choice though.


----------



## Paladone (Dec 18, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Problem with E17 is that its neither cheap or brilliantly good. You might end up upgrading again pretty soon.



Yeah i figured that it wasnt a high end amp. Do you know of amps that you could recommend?


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 18, 2013)

Paladone said:


> Yeah i figured that it wasnt a high end amp. Do you know of amps that you could recommend?



Plenty over your budget, but I am not sure which one to suggest for cheap ones.


----------



## Paladone (Dec 18, 2013)

Zakin said:


> The T90s are definitely a hug step up from your normal mid-fi area, they are very much borderline on high-fi equipment. The E17 I'm sure could drive them but there would potentially be better alternatives that I could look into for you. I will say the T90s are a good choice though.



The main reason that i was looking at the E17 was because it was cheap in relation to the 700+ dollar amps that i had heard being recommended. I am trying not to spend an awful lot more. I geuss if there are better amps for the price, then i'm open to any recommendations.


----------



## Paladone (Dec 18, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Plenty over your budget, but I am not sure which one to suggest for cheap ones.


 Yeah haha that was the main issue that i have been having. I had someone recommend a $1200 amp to me and was baffled by the fact that it was literally three times the price of the headphones themselves.


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 18, 2013)

Paladone said:


> Yeah haha that was the main issue that i have been having. I had someone recommend a $1200 amp to me and was baffled by the fact that it was literally three times the price of the headphones themselves.



Well you can stick with the Fiio E17, just remember to beat down the urge to upgrade


----------



## Paladone (Dec 18, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Well you can stick with the Fiio E17, just remember to beat down the urge to upgrade



Dont worry, im not to keen on spending that sort of money on an amp, regardless of how good it sounds xD thanks for the replies by the way


----------



## Warrgarbl (Dec 18, 2013)

Whilst I can't really help with recommendations I can direct you to http://www.head-fi.org/. Awesome site for anything headphone related, they have great buyers guides, a nice and helpful forum and they are NOT elitist. They actually recommend headphones for as little as 69$ (the last time I checked), so you should find something that fits your budget.

EDIT: Specifically, this: http://www.head-fi.org/a/2013-head-fi-winter-gift-guide


----------

